# What font was used for the "the judge" emblem in 1970?



## royette (Jun 15, 2010)

I am trying to find the exact font for "the judge" emblem used in 1970...car is in the paint shop right now, body work done and I want them to get it right. Tried to search for it but could not find it. We are wanting it to be painted on it not under the clear coat not a sticker.
Thanks for any help I could get. 
Sandy


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

why not buy a sticker and copy it


----------



## royette (Jun 15, 2010)

because I do not want it to be "the judge" I want it to be "the jury"....
so I need the font


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

good luck:cheers


----------



## royette (Jun 15, 2010)

thank you...it is hard to figure out...I could not find anything on it on the net, tried to research it, and now after just getting back from the hot rod power tour (as the 70 is still sitting at the paint shop and had to take another car as a back up) could still not find any answers from the guys there. I thought maybe one of you guys might know


----------



## royette (Jun 15, 2010)

so, 66 tempest did you have a good time at the power tour?? I know you went...my BF is jetstang...we'll have beers next time around lol


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

I doubt you'll find a font even close to the emblem, more than likely it was created by the an artist hired by Pontiac's marketing department. 
Good luck and welcome to the forum,


----------



## royette (Jun 15, 2010)

O5GTO..Thank you and I am with you trying to find out...but then again after 5 mos I still have not given up


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

power tour didnt work out at all. the guy i was supposed to stay with in mobile had to work so things started falling apart monday and only got worse as the week went on.


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

looks like the D in judge could easily be modified to an R then you just need to create a Y.


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

you will not find that as a font -as Randy said drawn up at pontiac- you best bet is to find someone with some talent and have them draw you something you can use to copy as a stencil- I would recommend going to you local reputable tatoo place- they would whip that up for $20


----------



## Koppster (Jul 27, 2008)

Peter Maxx related? Reminds me of his stuff during the day....


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

Appreciate all the imputs on this for my GF>
The paint shop is getting stencils made at Accent signs based on the Judge decals. They are going to try to shadow the outside so The Jury will be body color with a black rim, no yellow or anything. Hopefully they can make the R and Y look correct. Shane, I'm thinking the same thing with the D, the Y is the tricky one. I'm sure they are going to do dry runs before putting it on the car to see what looks best.


----------



## even steven (Feb 27, 2009)

See if u could work with this


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

even steven said:


> See if u could work with this


Those are AWESOME!! Thank you.
I already emailed the body shop!
I have never seen a Jury decal, just imagined what it would look like!!
Only thing is making the R look more like an R than a A, I guess a little indent would do it, may not match the other letters, but wont' look like, "The JUAY", lol..
I'm leary about putting the Jury stuff on the car at all, because I know I will have to explain what I was thinking all the time. But, in highschool, 82, I wanted to build a Jury, now I can, so I will..
:cheers:cheers
Royette says Thanks to all!!


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Very creative Even Steven,

The font was the same being used by Rowan and Martin's Laugh In during the 68 season, Pontiac, if I remember correctly was a major sponsor of the show and worked a deal with the show to use "The Judge" on the 69 GTO.

Here is one of the skits performed by Sammy Davis Jr. "Here come da Judge"


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

05GTO said:


>


Close, but the laugh in letters are more defined, and no Y, lol..
Good stuff, appreciate it.
That skit was funnier back in the day..


----------



## even steven (Feb 27, 2009)

i just sketched up quickly,i can fine tune it and post it later.


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

even steven said:


> i just sketched up quickly,i can fine tune it and post it later.


I think I am good, but if you do, I'll print it out for my photo album of the build. I think it's getting painted tonight, from what my body guy told me last night, so hopefully that was good enough to get them where they need to be. They are both supposedly good with airguns, so we'll see. I'll post pics as soon as it is done. Thanks again!!


----------



## even steven (Feb 27, 2009)

Maybe this will hel














p


----------



## royette (Jun 15, 2010)

even steven...you are the man!!!!! This is awesome ...thank you so much for your time and effort!!! Beers on us if you ever come our way! We just sent the paint guy the revised pics of your drawing. Love it, Love it, Love it!!!


----------



## royette (Jun 15, 2010)

66tempestGT said:


> power tour didnt work out at all. the guy i was supposed to stay with in mobile had to work so things started falling apart monday and only got worse as the week went on.


Man, you should have gotten in touch with us! We had a 2 room suite at a hotel downtown Mobile, plenty of room to put you up on the couch there!!! Sorry it did not work out for you. I know I had one of the best times ever!!!


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

thanks for the offer, my wife frowns on the couch.:lol: that was just the beginning. babysitter and other problems that we couldnt overcome.


----------



## royette (Jun 15, 2010)

sorry...Dan and I would have been happy to help out on the Hotel i.e "putting u all up" end of the side


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

thats awfully nice of you. im looking forward to seeing pics of the new paint job.


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

66tempestGT said:


> thats awfully nice of you. im looking forward to seeing pics of the new paint job.


Us too, lol... The body man is kind of Cryptic with his plans... I just hope I love it as I am going to be seeing it forever...


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

God, I remember watching Laugh in..... it was on like.... yesterday?


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

GTO JUDGE said:


> God, I remember watching Laugh in..... it was on like.... yesterday?


That's because you watch TVland, and it was on.. Love me some Hogan's Hero's! 

I sent Even Steven's pic to the graphics shop, and this is what they came back with, within minutes, they had already done the work. Both Look real good. Body shop is taking even's into the booth to work the shading. Hopefully the graphics guy will see even's and improve his design to mimmick it, or use it entirelly. I just had time to look at both, and Even's is way better.







:cheers
They are printing it as a decal, applying it, then paint over and remove decal, so it's body color, then air brushing the shadowing-3 times. Should be unique enough. Then Judge stripes like this cars: oh, it won't let me upload, awesome. Anyway, 70 judge eyebrows, 5/8 black stripes, red body colored center, no yellow. I think I got it, should look real good.


----------



## even steven (Feb 27, 2009)

hey jetstang,i once again revised the lettering so the R and Y are a little fatter at the bottom.if it's not too late,i'll post it for you.


----------



## royette (Jun 15, 2010)

even steven said:


> hey jetstang,i once again revised the lettering so the R and Y are a little fatter at the bottom.if it's not too late,i'll post it for you.


thank you again


----------



## even steven (Feb 27, 2009)

*revised pic*

















This should be pretty good to work off the final decal...ran out of red marker


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Now that's talent!:cheers


----------



## even steven (Feb 27, 2009)

thanks eric.


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

Even, that is awesome. I am on vacation in WI for the week, and the car was supposed to be painted yesterday, don't think it happened. I will send the revised pic to my guy, but the decal should already be done. Great work on the decal, I wish I could draw, but I have a hell of a time writing, lol.. Thanks again.
Dan


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

jetstang said:


> Even, that is awesome. I am on vacation in WI for the week, and the car was supposed to be painted yesterday, don't think it happened. I will send the revised pic to my guy, but the decal should already be done. Great work on the decal, I wish I could draw, but I have a hell of a time writing, lol.. Thanks again.
> Dan


If you are in the area, you should stop over. :cheers


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

Rukee said:


> If you are in the area, you should stop over. :cheers


I wanted to stop by, but the time goes so fast when I'm there. I didn't even go to the dells or Devil's lake, now I'm back in FL. I had fun. Terrible storms up there, I haven't seen it that bad for a long time.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Steven, If you ever get another red marker, do one that says EXECUTIONER. that way we will have the JUDGE, JURY, and EXECUTIONER :lol:


----------



## even steven (Feb 27, 2009)

that's a great idea eric,i'm all over that.


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

GREAT, the day my car is going in for paint I finally find pics of the Jury!! Oh well, I guess I am going more freestyle, more Judge ish. I don't really like how the Jury stripe looks, so no great loss.

They painted a test panel with the Jury stencil on it, looks great, I will try to get pics of it today.

Here's some info I found on the Jury.
Quote: "The Jury" was an option package on a LeMans that was dreamed up by Stampede Pontiac Buick in Calgary, Alberta, Canada. They sold 26 of these cars with the idea that they could offer a lower-buck car that had the performance of a Judge without being a Judge. That's where the "Jury" name came from. All where Palladium Silver with a blue interior. The each featured a fireball "The JURY" decal on a black bumblebee stripe across the rear quarter panel with a 69' Judge spoiler.

Quote: I call it the Jury because I desire to eventually get the back end of the car painted to look like a 1970 LeMans "Jury" built by Stampede Buick-Ponitac in Alberta Canada. Only 26 original Jury's were made - sort of Canada's answer to the "Judge".


----------



## even steven (Feb 27, 2009)

*Executioner Drawing*














Might be a tad long to be used as a decal, You can be the judge!


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

Hmm... I like that. Never striped my Orange 69 because I did'nt want everybody asking "is that a REAL Judge?" (They still do). Would kinda fit the car too. That would also make a great racecar name, painted real big on the side, ala "phantomed" 60's factory racecar .


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

Here's some pics from the booth, it's going to be pretty sweet! He used Sherwin Williams paint and ran out of color-too thin, so he will wetsand and put another coat of color on in the AM, then clear. I almost had him paint it black, looked nice and body is damn straight. Top pic is the test panel. I spent 12 hours up there today to prep and tape the car, oh, I didn't touch the car, I just did other work around the shop. His airbrush guy freehanded the judge stripes, they are just a thin pinstripe, then they are airbrushing the inside of the stripes and judge emblems with darker Candy red shadowing.
















































When painted, we'll peel the stripe tape off, remove the jury decals, revealing all the black, clear over it, wetsand and buff.
:cheers


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

gonna be nice. i know you are ready.


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

66tempestGT said:


> gonna be nice. i know you are ready.


I'm excited to see the final product, but not in a hurry, let them take their time. I wanted to put the judge stripes on top of the clear, in case I didn't like them I could sand them off and buff it out, but he said then you could feel the stripes... So, all is under the clear coat and they are there for life.
I have never done a car to this extent, so it's real cool for me. I have painted 20 or so cars in my garage, but the last car I had painted in a shop was in 1990! Life is good!


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Sweet!
Any of those would make a good tattoo too.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

It does look cool ....ya gotta do a double take to tell that it doesn't say JUDGE ! :cheers
EVEN STEVEN gets the design of the year award, and a job at Chip Foose.


----------



## firecatsrt (Sep 15, 2008)

Very nice! Car is coming along great!


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

That is cool!


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

Thanks all, appreciate the support. I saw it yesterday, they painted the inside of the stripes and jury decal with a shade darker candy red flip flop. Looked really good, they had to finish the stripes, then clear the car, hopefully that got done today, but I had to work, so didn't get by there. Body shop owner said that he's keeping the car and I can't have it back. I'll post more pics as soon as I get some, trust me...:cheers


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

Here's some new pics! He painted the clear coat today, but found that there was still candy overspray on the quarters, so he wet sanded the whole car with 1600, then is going to respray a coat of red and reclear. He said it was real slick, he just wants it right!! 
Pictures by jetstang - Photobucket The car is just wet in the pics from wetsanding.
























Oh, he is doing an awesome job!


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

Of course they had the car out in front of the shop all day, but by the time I got there it was put away, so the pics aren't that good. Time to sand and buff the junk out, maybe another coat of clear and it is "done".. Oh, and my camera's batteries went dead as soon as I got there. Since I got my Vette in Hot Rod during the Power Tour, he wants this car in Hot Rod next year and is doing his dambdest to get the paint to that quality, and I'm good with that, lol..


----------



## johnnylightning03 (Nov 27, 2007)

wow that looks amazing! :cheers


----------



## even steven (Feb 27, 2009)

that came out really nice.


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

jetstang said:


> I wanted to put the judge stripes on top of the clear, in case I didn't like them I could sand them off and buff it out, but he said then you could feel the stripes... So, all is under the clear coat and they are there for life.
> Life is good!


Oh, I really like the stripes!! LOL, I quoted myself. Can't wait to see it in daylight, they said the stripes really pop.
Thanks for all the props!
Even, I forwarded all your Jury designs to the graphics shop, I think they modified their design based on yours, but you know how that goes, at least the R looks like an R, lol, so I'm real happy!!!


----------



## firecatsrt (Sep 15, 2008)

Those pics make me so anxious and excited to see mine soon!!! Car looks GREAT!


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Very tastefully done!:cheers


----------



## OrbitOrange (Jul 5, 2010)

Thats SICK! I love it!


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

Thank you all :cheers
They are reassembling and buffing it in the AM, so I am taking my trim up there and getting it back together. I should be able to get some outside pics. And clean the nasty tires, lol.


----------



## Koppster (Jul 27, 2008)

Jetstang...gotta add to what others have already said...gorgeous car!!!!!


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

Went to the shop today and actually backed it out for some outdoor shots. Bumper is back on. I love it! Thank GOD we adjusted the door gaps before paint. I know it's only a Lemans, but I think it will show OK against them goats..


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

lookin good! really unique but still subtle.


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

Appreciate the kind words Shane, and all.
Went to the shop today, and for some reason there are a bunch of deep fisheyes in the hood, deep enough to basically sand all the clear off to get rid of them, sooo, wetsand, and back in the booth for another coat of clear!! It's going to be slick. Got the glass guy coming tomorrow to reinstall the back glass and put the trim back on. I'm building a new rear package tray for it, using 1/8th inch MDF and marine vinyl. Also, tinting the rear window while it's out with 15%, I tinted it myself, screwed it up and turned it over to the Pro's.


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

ok, now im really jealous. my plan for my 66 is black with "fake" flames. you guys with your body shop connections. must be nice! :willy: :cheers


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

66tempestGT said:


> ok, now im really jealous. my plan for my 66 is black with "fake" flames. you guys with your body shop connections. must be nice! :willy: :cheers


I've seen the pics of the cars you turned out, don't even, you got mad skills and I was envious of you first, nanner nanner... 300 miles south, and you are here. Oh, and I rented the body/paint guy my GFs house, he's not going anywhere, lol... Whatever you need, we can do. And the guy LOVES body work and paint!! Come down for a beach weekend, drop it off, come back in a couple weeks for 2nd beach weekend, all is good. Just bring your GOJO to the beach to remove the oil...


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

yeah im running out of excuses to not go to the beach. im just talking about the old school style flames. when i first took my car apart in 1995 the plan was for viper yellow with flames. now ive graduated on to black. no telling what i might want by the time its actually done.


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

Bumpers are back on the car. Rear window was installed yesterday, and the window trim fits for the first time since I've had the car, rear window tinted. Now, they are finishing wet sand and buff and reclearing the hood. I made a new rear package tray out of some 1/8" underlayment and marine grade vinyl, $22 in supplies. My rear speakers went missing at the shop, but I have an extra pair, owner will take care of that I am sure. All is good.


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

Just saw the pix of your car. Very nice, Jet. The graphics are pretty cool..... The wife likes it too!


----------



## royette (Jun 15, 2010)

Thank you Green Goat!!! 
First time I saw the paint job...I was in awe, only saw pics before. Pics did not do it justice! ...was thinking about the hood scoop inserts....Dan said to do them black but after seeing the stripes I had an idea! So, I was talking to our paint guy last weekend and told him I thought it would be great to incorporate the stripe theme on the scoops....he was like "Never thought of it that way, that would be the [email protected]!!! Oh yeah lets do it" !!!


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

Worked on the car today, bumpers are on, plus wheel well moldings and rocker stainless. Installed some gaskets, Lemans Sport emblems on, inside of doors and rear side window area undercoated inside. Car is wet sanded w/3000 and buffed. Car is covered with compound, so didnt' take any pics, but looking good. Rear speaker panel is in with speakers. Car is coming along. It is sooooo HOT, 110 in the shade, so work is going slow and is miserable.
Scoops are getting black around the edges and in the insert area, then the rest painted the red pearl as inside the stripes. Tail lights, blinkers lenses and vin tag are ready for clear coat to refresh them. The vin tag is stripped to bare metal, so should look nice cleared.
I found an idea for the 66 cloan and showed it to the shop. They liked it, plus the body work doesn't have to be laser straight. The third pic I was thinking I liked for a Tiger themed executioner car, both could be executioner themed, but that's the wrong year, but still cool. Let me know what you think.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

66tempestGT said:


> yeah im running out of excuses to not go to the beach. im just talking about the old school style flames. when i first took my car apart in 1995 the plan was for viper yellow with flames. now ive graduated on to black. no telling what i might want by the time its actually done.


I had a 66 GTO Convertable Black and "old style flames".....in 1976


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

Eric Animal said:


> I had a 66 GTO Convertable Black and "old style flames".....in 1976


thats when old school wasnt old. in 1976 i had a charlie brown lunch box. 

i like the paint on the cuda. i think i have some pics of different angles on it.


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

havent found the cuda yet, but i have this. same theme as the pro mod car but i like these licks better. maybe its just me.


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

That is a sweet truck with the Patina look. Paint is still down the road on the 66, but cool ideas.


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

Went by the body shop today, and the car is back together, woo hoo!! They did a great job! Here's a couple pics. They are still keeping the car, they have to clean the interior and a final glaze buff.:cheers He's using the car for shop advertising, pulling it out in the morning, putting it away at night, that's fine, it doesn't have AC yet, and my garage is full, so all is good..


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

Very nice. Those Judge stripes look pretty cool........


----------



## mp4life23 (Apr 28, 2010)

Already been done you can use it if you want


----------



## FNG69 (Nov 15, 2009)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Jetstang, Man it is coming along SWEET!!!! Just to let you know what 
the Jury say is on my tag.


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

Love your tag fng, that would be perfect. I have an original 70 plate on the car that is rusty/ patina looking that's staying on there. Appreciate the kind words all.
Just found out today, some rust popped out on the trunk lid, so it's coming back off for rework and respray. All else is good.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Rust popped out on the trunk?? Already?? WTF???


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

Rukee said:


> Rust popped out on the trunk?? Already?? WTF???


Just 4 dots on the bottom edge, but... They had it sanded down, POR-15d it, and seal primed it. Body shop is fighting with POR-15 distributor to get them to pick up the tab on the redo. He's hoping his guys didn't put laquer primer over the por-15, but I don't see that causing this, it is odd. Anyway, there making it right.. That was the only place they didn't cut out the metal and weld in new, it was just little spots, like 1/8" holes. Hope they learned their lesson..


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

What about a rear spoiler and hood tach for my car? Yes or no, what do you think. 
Car is going to be at the shop a little longer, so I have time to buy the parts and have them paint them.


----------



## DukeB-120th (Oct 19, 2009)

jetstang said:


> What about a rear spoiler and hood tach for my car? Yes or no, what do you think.
> Car is going to be at the shop a little longer, so I have time to buy the parts and have them paint them.


I have always thought that a hood tach looks super-baad on a car like yours, but I plead ignorance on the spoiler. Do you have a dashboard tach?


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

I have a tach and shift light. Hood tach would be cool, and cheaper to ship. But that entails cutting a huge whole in my new hood. On the fence right now.


----------



## FNG69 (Nov 15, 2009)

jetstang said:


> What about a rear spoiler and hood tach for my car? Yes or no, what do you think.


 My vote is YES & YES!!!! The 70 spoiler is my favorite but you know a few of the early 70's still used the 69 spoiler so see if you can find a picture of one of those and see what you think.. You car is coming out GREAT!! LES:cheers


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

I like the 69 spoiler better than the 70, you say 70's came with the 69 spoiler, hmm...
Thanks for the comment FNG.


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

i like the spoiler, as far as the tach i could take it or leave it.


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

Well, got the car home and cleaning all the bondo dirt, not dust, out of it. Love the paint job and will get pics up as soon as I get it cleaned back up. On the drive home, stopped for gas and the 2" radiator hose was ballooned to 4" because of the stuck thermostat, took my chances, watched my gauge and drove it in, made it home fine, but scary. Drove it tonight, feeling better, no rattles and a nice ride, happy!!:cheers


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

arty:


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

Here's a pic of the car from today at the commando cruise in. Too sunny for great pics, but they are alright. Also a link to all the pics. I got 3rd and a trophy!! Still trying to clean rubbing compound off of everything!








Here's a link to all the pics, but too sunny and had a tree in the rear quarter, damnit..
70 Lemans pictures by jetstang - Photobucket


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

lookin good


----------



## 58mark (Sep 28, 2010)

love the car man! great job! I like the fact that this baord doesn't look down on Lemans owners. I'm shopping for a 70 LeMans now to use as a Daily driver


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

Appreciate the kind words.
58Mark- If the guys on the board weren't cool about the Lemans I wouldn't be here.. There is a good bunch of guys on here and I enjoy this forum. I don't always appreciate the "its just a Lemans" comments, but I understand due to resale value comparing a Lemans and GTO. But, I didn't pay GTO dollars for it either. I consider the Lemans like any other classic car, but with muscle car heritage. It's a better investment than a newer car, been there, done that.
I read your 58 restoration link, hope you can get it done soon so you can have a 3 generation cruise!


----------



## 58mark (Sep 28, 2010)

thanks. I've gone back and fcorth on the LeMans/GTO debate, and I've firmly decided on the lemans side for two reasons.

first, the lemans was my first car I bought when I was 15, and it's special to me.

second, I already have a car that I dont feel like I can drive ecept to car shows, and I want a car that I can drive on a daily basis without getting freaked out about what can happen to a $40,000 show car when driven every day. I want a car I can put a nice stereo in or lose the woodgrain dash without fretting about what the purists will think. My 58 is turning into a cruel taskmaster of factory originality, and I want something I can have a little FUN with


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

I hear you, but just getting the car out of paint, I am freaked out about parking it anywhere. I'm a Hot rod guy, I don't do stock well, so doing a Lemans the purists don't go crazy. I built the car the way I want it. If others like it cool, if they don't like it, no biggie. The 2nd owner is still around, he had it 72 til 2000, sold it to his daughter, 2000-2006. Then I got it. He's not happy with me, it had the stock air cleaner and all, but with a 4 barrel, rally IIs, dead stock looking. I'm kind of split between doing the 80's muscle car look with some pro touring, big and littles, but with upgraded suspension and some modernization.


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

i can take a scan of the original sticker (if you can get one to size) and re-work it for you in drawing program if you like for a template, will send back in .PDF and you can print on trans papaer for as many templates as you like


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

Instg8ter said:


> i can take a scan of the original sticker (if you can get one to size) and re-work it for you in drawing program if you like for a template, will send back in .PDF and you can print on trans papaer for as many templates as you like


What sticker, window sticker or the jury. The jury is done, not original, but I like it..


----------



## Indecision (Oct 24, 2010)

Your car looks awesome man! I would be happy if my car looked half that good when it's done.

As for the GTO/LeMans deal, I just liked the looks of the GTO better, I liked the tail lights, hood, grills, etc. I also like saying that it's a true GTO in opposed to a clone. Plus after wanting a GTO for a decade, I couldn't bring myself to buy a clone or cloning it myself. My car also already has a swapped engine and the wrong color paint, so originality be damned, it's already bastardized.


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

Thanks, I understand the goat thing. But, the Lemans is 1 of 6 cars I have, I prefer quantity to quality, lol.. But I also buy what I find for sale, I didnt' look for the Lemans, it fell in my lap. I am also doing a 66 GTO cloan, needs work. I have a real 90 454 SS truck, rebuilt and hot rodded, fuel injection gone and gear vendors OD. Also have a 99 Vette, slightly modded. Then Lincoln LS V-8 family truckster, and an Astro Van for work. Then a Harley and Jetski, I love the project more than actually using them on the other side. I consider them my savings account that hopefully pays interest down the line if I need money. I did ride the Harley around the block today for the first time in months now that summer is over!


----------



## Indecision (Oct 24, 2010)

I have an 88 RX7 with an LS1/Built T56, big cam, long tubes, nitrous, etc. An 01 Wrangler as a daily (soon to be something else I hope). My wife's car is an SR20 swapped 240sx. So original isn't really the cool thing in our household.


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

Indecision said:


> I have an 88 RX7 with an LS1/Built T56, big cam, long tubes, nitrous, etc. An 01 Wrangler as a daily (soon to be something else I hope). My wife's car is an SR20 swapped 240sx. So original isn't really the cool thing in our household.


How much does the RX-7 weigh? I bet that thing is quick, especially with the NOS!! What is an SR20, I don't speak that language, lol.. I was going to say rice, but that would be offensive..:rofl:


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

Had a bad spot on the trunk and fill panel, plus I scratched the quarter, so had to fix a couple things, so body guy wants to flat sand entire car and reclear, then flatsand and buff. So, fresh out of the booth, here are a few pics. I'm stoked, but the trunk popped again, and has a line under the trunk key all the way across, so we're going to strip the trunk lid and start over. But we are going to redo all the Jury art in the larger font, should look great. I'm going to sand on it tomorrow. Here ya go, I'm tickled.
Damn, can't upload pics, hmm..
http://a5.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hpho...1985597557_748562556_8744006_1979555029_n.jpg
Welcome to Facebook - Log In, Sign Up or Learn More
Welcome to Facebook - Log In, Sign Up or Learn More
:cheers


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

works for me...


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Be careful adding too much paint to the endura bumper if it is urethane, too much paint build up on it can contribute to stress possibly causing cracking.


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

It has the Lemans bumper, all we did is reclear it. Most of the new clear is getting sanded back off, then buffed, so build up shouldnt' be an issue. Thanks Rukee, don't know why it didnt' work on my computer.


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

Good time at the show today. Hooked up with a 69 Judge for some pics. Coincidence that we ended up in front of the court house, so we had the Judge and Jury, really cool. Hears some pics and a pic of my 454 SS having a good time.
























Why we ended up in court, lol.. Fun.


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

https://www.facebook.com/?ref=tn_tn....495847627556.281112.748562556&type=1&theater


----------

